# ICHAT Video Problems



## JAREARDON (Nov 9, 2008)

Ive had my MacBook Pro for 2 years now. Just recently i have the inability to video connect to friends that i have video conferenced before with. I use jabber with my google talk account and can chat in text with no problems at all. But when i go to use the video conference I never can establish a connection. My friends are still able to conference with each other but now im out of the loop! Any help to correct this would be great! Thanks.


----------



## nvr.bck.from.mac (Aug 15, 2008)

if you got applecare with your computer you could just check it into an apple repair shop and have them take a look at the built-in isight camera. sounds like it just died. which happens unfortunately.

if not, try getting a usb web cam. most work with mac's these days i think. if not you can look one up that does. they aren't hard to find. but the external usb web cam would rule out any software problems. if that camera worked you would need to get your built-in one fixed if you wanted to use it again.


----------



## JAREARDON (Nov 9, 2008)

My isight camera does work i can use it with any of my apps, just cant seem to get a connection with Ichat using the camera always says i canceled in the error of not connecting.


----------



## nvr.bck.from.mac (Aug 15, 2008)

have you restarted your computer lately? normally the camera gets confused if more than one program is trying to use it. check your video settings in ichat, see if they're okay. see if you can restore the defaults on them.

you may also want to just call apple and see what's wrong with the ichat software. you might be able to just download a new version and reinstall it.


----------



## JAREARDON (Nov 9, 2008)

i will try calling applecare see if they can help me but oh yeah you can better believe ive tried restarting....


----------



## nvr.bck.from.mac (Aug 15, 2008)

haha... yeah... that would have been the first thing i would have done.

but yeah. if your machine is still under warranty that should be covered.


----------

